# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  wat doe ik in vredesnaam verkeerd?

## taxushaag

Beste medegebruikers,



Ik ben 22 jaar oud en altijd vrijgezel gebleven, tot nu toe heb ik altijd keihard gewerkt om het andere mensen naar de zin te maken, zelfs ten koste van mijn eigen gezondheid (reuma en hartfalen) en agenda.
voor de informatie, ik werk 7 dagen per week. 
Mensen weten dat ze altijd kunnen aankloppen voor hulp of om zaken te lenen, dit vind ik fijn en is iets dat mij ontzettend veel voldoening geeft, nooit zal ik boos worden op mensen of deze mensen dingen verwijten.

Helaas vraag ik mij wel af wat ik fout doe:

Op mijn verjaardag is er letterlijk geen hond die er aan denkt om iets van felicitaties te doen, zelfs niet na subtiele hits

Dezelfde vrienden die altijd aankloppen voor hulp nodigen elkaar op feestjes, dit terwijl ik er bij aan tafel zit en geen uitnodiging krijg.
Na afloop van deze feestjes is er uit de hele grote groep mensen geen enkele die zich afvraagt waar ik was en of ik geen uitnodiging had gekregen.

Men verwacht altijd te kunnen rekenen op mijn inzet, zodra ik aangeef ook wel mee te willen denken dan is er niemand thuis.

Ik ben en blijf (na verwachting) de eeuwige vrijgezel, hoewel ik met iedereen goed kan spreken is er niemand die in de gaten heeft dat ik ook maar een "man-alleen" ben.

Met de dames wil het slecht lukken, er is kennelijk "iets" aan mij dat mensen afstoot.



Inmiddels is het zover dat ik mezelf klein maak in groepen (ik meet bijna 2 meter maar val nooit op), niet de moeite neem nog energie in mezelf te steken (kleding/hobby's) en mezelf geen enkel lolletje gun. 
Het klinkt stom maar hoewel ik nog maar 22 jaar ben heb ik wel een soort gevoel dat het leven voor mij in een eindstadium is gekomen en dat een rustig sterven een volgende stap is, waarbij ik me realiseer dat ik reeds 10 jaar (op mijn 11e begonnen te werken uit noodzaak) keihard gewerkt heb in weer en wind en grotendeels in eenzaamheid.

het doel om te leven is weg en een reden om voor te vechten heb ik niet, het idee door niemand erkend/gewaardeerd te worden overheerst.

kan iemand zeggen waar het fout gaat?


voor de duidelijkheid, ik geniet er van anderen te helpen

----------

